# USB Festplatte wird nicht erkannt??

## DrSky

Hallo Leute,

habe seit ein paar Tagen Gentoo aufm Rechner.

Auch KDE etc. ist druff. Kernel habe ich manuel konfiguriert und auch unterstützung für SCSI und USB Mass Storage Devices rein gemacht.

So nun wenn ich KDE starte kann ich die Platte niergends sehen. Sie ist über USB mit dem Rechner verbunden.

Plug and Play von USB Mäusen und Tasterturen funktioniert wunderbar nur die Platte finde ich nicht.

Woran kann das liegen? Sie ist NTFS formatiert, darum habe ich auch die NTFS unterstützung im Kernel aktiviert.

Beim booten meldet er ein SCSI Gerät ich vermute mal das ist die USB Platte aber und KDE ist sie nicht aufzufinden.

Ich bin für jede Hilfe sehr dankbar!!!

MfG

DrSky

----------

## Finswimmer

Mach nen Eintrag in die /etc/fstab, dann sollte KDE sie finden, wenn du sie reinsteckst.

Tobi

----------

## dakjo

Du bist in der gruppe plugdev? Nicht? Eintragen, KDE neuanmelden.

Falls das noch immer nicht geht? Du hast dbus/hal gestartet?

----------

## Bloodsurfer

 *dakjo wrote:*   

> Du hast dbus/hal gestartet?

 

KDE muss auch mit aktivierter Unterstützung dafür kompiliert sein (USE Flags richtig gesetzt?).

----------

## manuels

Sagt denn

```
dmesg
```

, dass die Platte erkannt wurde?

Tschö mit ö

Manuel

----------

## DrSky

Also ich hab mal den Befehl "dmesg" ausgefuehrt und folgendes gelistet bekommen:

 *Quote:*   

> nelists.  Total pages: 65520
> 
> Kernel command line: root=/dev/hda3
> 
> Local APIC disabled by BIOS -- you can enable it with "lapic"
> ...

 

Ich habe meine Festplatte da nicht finden koennen aber davon abgesehen w@sste ich auch nicht wonach ich suchen sollte^^  :Rolling Eyes: 

Was meint ihr denn? Ist eine Tevion USB-Festplatte von Aldi. Ich glaube das ist eine Wester Digital (WD)

Meine andere interne Festplatte ist auch eine WD mit 13GB.

Danke schonmal im Vorraus fuer die Hilfe!!  :Very Happy: 

MfG

Dominik

----------

## firefly

was sind die letzten 10-20 zeilen von der dmesg ausgabe, wenn du die platte ab und wieder ansteckst?

Ach ja wenn es sich um ein 3,5'' (Desktop-festplatten) USB-Gehäuse handelt, hast du daran gedacht auch das gehäuse einzuschalten/mit dem netzteil zu verbinden?

----------

## DrSky

Haha sehr witzig....

Aber da ändert sich tatsächlich etwas!

Ich stecke die Festplatte rein:

 *Quote:*   

> agpgart: Detected SiS 735 chipset
> 
> agpgart: AGP aperture is 32M @ 0xd0000000
> 
> Adding 506036k swap on /dev/hda2.  Priority:-1 extents:1 across:506036k
> ...

 

Ich stecke die Festplatte wieder raus:

 *Quote:*   

> agpgart: Detected SiS 735 chipset
> 
> agpgart: AGP aperture is 32M @ 0xd0000000
> 
> Adding 506036k swap on /dev/hda2.  Priority:-1 extents:1 across:506036k
> ...

 

----------

## firefly

das mit der Stromversorgung, war nicht als witz gemeint  :Smile:  ,denn oft kann es in der hektik passieren, das solche "kleinigkeiten" übersehen werden.

Also das gerät an sich wird erkannt, dann kann es nur daran liegen, das die passenden treiber im kernel nicht aktiviert wurden (egal ob fest oder als modul).

So dann nenn ich mal die üblichen verdächtigen:

- USB Mass Storage support (Device-Drivers -> USB-Support)

- SCSI disk support (Device-Drivers ->SCSI-device-support)

EDIT: ach ja es wäre schön, wenn du in zukunft Programm Ausgaben, wie die von dmesg, in code bzw quote-tags packst.

Das erhöht die lesbarkeit.

----------

## DrSky

Also darauf haben ich extra geachtet, dass diese Einträge im Kernel drin sind.

Auch das NTFS Partitionen unterstützt werden (wie oben schon beschrieben).

Das mit dem Quote wusste ich net. :Embarassed:  Hab die Posts auch schon editiert   :Wink: 

Nunja also fassen wir zusammen:

- Die Platte wird erkannt (siehe "dmesg")

- Der Kernel unterstützt USB, SCSI, Mass Storage Devices und NTFS

- Im KDE unter Speichermedien wird die Festplatte nicht aufgeführt, nachdem ich sie reingesteckt habe

Habt ihr vielleicht sonst noch die Idee?

Ich würde auch noch versuchen die /etc/fstab zu editieren, aber ich weiß nicht genau was ich da rein schreiben soll.

Sprich welchen Pfad ich da angeben soll.  :Question: 

----------

## firefly

solange in der dmesg ausgabe nicht sowas ähnliches kommt, dann wird kde nichts finden:

 *Quote:*   

> usb 1-1: new full speed USB device using uhci_hcd and address 2
> 
> usb 1-1: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice
> 
> Initializing USB Mass Storage driver...
> ...

 

Hast du den usb-mass-storage-/scsi-disk-support fest im kernel oder als modul?

----------

## firefly

ah ich habe das problem gefunden:

 *Quote:*   

> usbcore: registered new driver ub 

 

der "ub"-treiber(Device-Drivers->Block-Devices) ist zum teil inkompatible mit usb-storage.

schmeiss den aus dem kernel raus, dann sollte es funktionieren.

Falls du den ub-treiber doch brauchen solltest, dann aktivier die option "The shared table of common (or usual) storage devices" bei USB-Mass-Storage.

Diese option steht auch als hinweis in der hilfe für die UB-treiber option.

----------

## tuxianer

Was deine fs-Tab nicht weiss kann dein System auch nicht immer kennen,

mach mal ein

```

lsusb

```

und schau mal was er bei angesteckter Festplatte dir meldet...

Dann schauen wir erstmal weiter

MfG

----------

## firefly

tuxianer schau mal meinen letzten post an:)

----------

## DrSky

Also danke für den SUPER Tipp!!

Ich bin jetzt schonmal etwas weiter gekommen. Es zeigt jetzt sehr viel versprechende Daten an, wenn ich dmesg einfebe und auch beim Booten wird eine USB-Festplatte erkannt.

Die heißt im System sda1. Leider wird sie im KDE noch nicht automatisch zu den Speichermedien hinzugefügt 

(vermutlich brauche ich dafür einen Automounter, oder?)

Wie dem auch sei. Damit die Festplatte angezeigt werden kann bin ich also in die /etc/fstab rein und hab da folgende Werte hinzugefügt:

```
/dev/sda1               /mnt/usb        auto            defaults,noatime        0 0
```

Jetzt dem Booten (Festplatte bleibt eingesteckt und eingeschaltet) ein Wechseldatenträger im KDE angezeigt.

Versuche ich jedoch dort drauf zu klicken. Kommt ws von wegen auf /mnt/usb kann nicht zugegriffen werden.

Auch wenn ich das Verzeichnis /mnt gehe sehe ich den "usb" Ordner mit einem Schloss vor, ähnlich dem CD-Rom Laufwerk.

Ich muss allerdings dazu sagen, dass ich die letzten beiden Werte nach Vermutungen gesetzt habe, darum bin ich mir nicht sicher ob es daran liegt.  :Rolling Eyes: 

Könnt ihr mir vielleicht nochmal mit Rat zur Seite stehen?

Grüße und viel Herzliches Dankeschön an euch alle!  :Very Happy: 

Dominik

----------

## firefly

füge users noch als option hinzu(zu default,noatime)

denn beim momentanen fstab-eintrag kein kein normaluser die platte mounten.

----------

## DrSky

Hallo,

also ich habe das jetzt mal ausprobiert. Wenn ich user schreibe klapts net.

Wenn ich users schreibe ebenfalls. Auch habe ich die letzte "0" mal gegen eine "1" getauscht - ohne Erfolg.

Auch habe ich für "auto" "ntfs" angegeben, da es sich ja um eine NTSF Platte handelt. Aber nichts!

Das Wechseldatenträger Symbol wir (wahrscheinlich durch den Eintrag in der /etc/fstab) immer angezeigt, 

egal ob die Festplatte angeschlossen ist, oder nicht.

Ich erhalte immer folgende Fehlermeldung

```
Ordner /mnt/usb kann nicht geöffnet werden.
```

Wenn keine Festplatte angeschlossen ist erhalte ich in der dmesg folgende Werte:

 *Quote:*   

> usb 1-1: skipped 1 descriptor after interface
> 
> usb 1-1: default language 0x0409
> 
> usb 1-1: new device strings: Mfr=1, Product=2, SerialNumber=0
> ...

 

Wenn ich die Platte dann aktiviere steht dort:

 *Quote:*   

>  code 0; transferred 13/13
> 
> usb-storage: -- transfer complete
> 
> usb-storage: Bulk status result = 0
> ...

 

Wie gesagt ich kann es Mounten aber nicht wirklich darauf zugreifen.

----------

## Finswimmer

Geht es unter Root auch nicht?

Tobi

----------

## DrSky

Also aus irgendwelchen Gründen kann ich mich im KDE nicht als Root anmelden...   :Question: 

ohh man ein Stein nach dem anderen legt man mir in den Weg^^  :Crying or Very sad: 

----------

## Finswimmer

Ich meinte grade unter der Konsole.

Wenn das dann geht, dann umounte mal, und achte darauf, dass der normale User auf den ungemounteten Ordner zugreifen darf.

Tobi

----------

## anime-otaku

Für den Anfang würde ich mal anfangen als root die Partition zu mounten(über die Konsole). (den Eintrag in der fstab vorher kommentieren)

# mount /dev/sda1 /mnt/usb

(Das Verzeichnis /mnt/usb muss es natürlich geben)

Ansonsten wird als automounter oftmals ivman benutzt. (wird auch unter Debian glaube ich standardmässig benutzt).

Das Problem ist auch, sobald du eine 2. USB-Platte benutzt hast du noch ein sdb..dann vielleicht noch eine andere Partition und nicht die erste. Auf jeden Fall biste früher oder später aufgeschmissen.

Bei einer Wechselplatte, wäre auch die Überlegung FAT32 zu nehmen, um ohne jede Restriktionen von Linux darauf zuzugreifen (klar gibt es captive...aber es ist nicht das wahre).

Der Benutzer sollte auch in der Gruppe usb sein.

----------

## DrSky

Oke folgendes:

Wenn ich mit via Konsole als root anmelde und "startx" eingebe kann ich mich auch als root ins KDE einloggen.

Das habe ich gemacht und ich konnte auf die Festplatte zugreifen.

Nun wechsel ich jetzt wieder den Benutzer zu "drsky" (so heißt mein User), dann ist der Zugriff wieder verweigert und vor dem USB-Ordner im /mnt Verzeichnis ist wieder ein Schloss-Symbol zu sehen. 

Daraufhin habe ich versucht via "chmod -R 777 /mnt/usb" die Recht zu ändern. Er rasselte daraufhin alles Dateien auf der Festplatte durch und änderte die Rechte. Der Ordner /mnt/usb ist aber dennoch nicht für den User zugreifbar.

Was muss ich tun um den Ordner freizuschalten?

Hier ist meine /etc/fstab

 *Quote:*   

> # /etc/fstab: static file system information.
> 
> #
> 
> # noatime turns off atimes for increased performance (atimes normally aren't
> ...

 

MfG

Dominik   :Wink: 

----------

## DrSky

Hat denn niemand eine Idee??   :Crying or Very sad: 

----------

## Louisdor

 *DrSky wrote:*   

> Hat denn niemand eine Idee??  

 Ich habe bei mir solche Einträge in der /etc/fstab drin:/dev/sdb1     /mnt/usbdisk     auto     users,noauto,noatime,rw     0     1

Ciao,

aleX!

----------

## anime-otaku

Bei Fat32 und NTFS Partitionen empfiehlt es sich noch die userid (uid) und gruppenid noch anzugeben

einfach bei den Optionen noch uid=drsky,gid=users dazu schreiben.

Ich schreib bei mir noch ein umask=0000 dazu damit gleich alle lese/schreib/ausführrechte gesetzt sind....ist halt mit Vorsicht zu geniessen.

----------

## DrSky

SUPER LEUTE   :Very Happy: 

Es funktioniert endlich!!! Vielen Lieben Dank!!!

Das mit der User und Gruppe ID hat wunderbar funktioniert!   :Wink: 

MfG

Dominik

----------

